

"Ideas are a dime a dozen": An open-ended experiment in crowdsourcing - bolero32
http://london.craigslist.co.uk/com/1731560675.html

======
zaidf
Someone write a bot that takes the top 1000 sites, and mashes up combos in the
format "site X for Y" where X is a random site, and Y is a demographic.

Wikipedia for students.

YouTube for grandmas.

etc.

~~~
tectonic
<http://projectsuggestions.com>

~~~
tansey
"Make a program that people can bitch about at parties."

------
malnourish
Interesting concept, and shows the fallacy of the "dime a dozen" axiom.

Bad ideas, sure, I'll pay ten cents for a dozen mediocre ideas.

The truly good idea, the novel and meaningful, that can go for so much more.

~~~
replicatorblog
This is an interesting counterpoint to the the idea that an MBA is worthless
in a new venture. Smart hackers will claim that ideas are $0.10/12, but an
idea that is validated by market research, takes into account distribution
with a well thought out marketing, is fundable, etc. is worth a great deal
more.

Not saying MBA idea are good or even better on average, but the market for
ideas isn't a "Dollar" store where everything is one price.

------
ryanelkins
This is posted in "general community". Is he even asking for business ideas or
just any random thought?

------
tectonic
I did something similar on mechanical turk. Mine was called "two cents for
your two cents" and I got some interesting ideas, although most of them were
pretty lame.

------
DeusExMachina
I think this would be better targeted at Amazon Mechanical Turks. Its
demographic is mainly made of people that do little tasks for little payments.

------
adam-_-
Post removed?

~~~
bolero32
Apparently, the post was mis-categorized. It should have been posted in the
Services/Creative Services category rather than the Community/General
category: <http://london.craigslist.co.uk/crs/1731777616.html>

------
aeontech
I'd love to see a list of the ideas he gets with ranking and ability to vote
them up/down.

~~~
aeontech
Although I wonder if half of them are going to be along the lines of
<http://www.halfbakery.com/>

